# Burning smell



## teaisbest (Jan 22, 2013)

hi there
Newbie here, bought a 2003 2.5 petrol recently and got stuck in some snow yesterday. After a few minutes of spinning and rocking I got clear but not before a very nasty burning smell coming from around the front wheels and into the cabin. I was using lock for a while (and did reverse which I have since read is not advised). The car drives fine now, but just took it out for a short ride and the smell is back from the front again, but not as bad. 

Any ideas what this is? Did I do some damage I need to have checked?
thanks


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Could be the road salt burning off. i have the same thing happen when it snows. As long as you did not rev the crap out of the engine should be fine.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Clutch smell covered in this old thread....might not be same as your problem.
Mike
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/137017-x-trail-smelling-clutch.html


----------



## teaisbest (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks both. 

Really hope its road salt although its strange it only started after getting stuck. 
I didnt overdo it trying to get out so you would hope the car can handle that. But its still smelling mostly from the front passenger wheel area....


----------



## teaisbest (Jan 22, 2013)

Just an update....took it to a clutch specialist and they say its definetly the clutch although it seems I got away with it and it should be ok. So fingers crossed, although I'm surprised the fairly gentle effort to get unstuck caused any damage/smell. Its only done 38k miles. Doesnt give me much confidence....


----------

